# كيف انتشرت الديانة المسيحية؟؟



## رقم واحد (11 فبراير 2011)

اعزائي في منتديات الكنيسة مسيحيين ومسلمين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة وبعد
كثير من زملائنا في المنتدى يقولون إن الاسلام انتشر بالسيف وبالقتل والدماء والحروب
وانا اريد ان اطرح عليهم سؤالا فقط للمعرفة
كيف انتشرت الديانة المسيحية؟؟

ارجو الاجابة بصدق وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## حمورابي (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: السلام عليكم...*

*تحية

السيد المسيح نشر الخلاص والبشارة ب السلام والمحبة . والاهم التضحية . والإيمان 
وكذلك عَلم التلاميذ ان يَخطوا كما خطى هو . 
ولقد نشر التلاميذ المسيحية كما بشر المسيح بالخلاص عن طريق المحبة والتضحية . 

كل ما جاء مخالف عن ما قام بهِ السيد المسيح والتلاميذ والاهم من ذلك الانجيل 
لا يَمُتٌ بالمسيحية بصلة لا من قريب او من بعيد . 
*


----------



## تيمو (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: السلام عليكم...*

بالتبشير من تلاميذ المسيح والرسل وتلاميذهم من بعدهم


----------



## Critic (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: السلام عليكم...*

*بالتبشير و الوعظ*
*اى سيف الكلمة فقط و لا غير*

*اقرأ على سبيل المثال *

*بطرس الرسول احد الرسل وقف و وعظ الجموع فماذا حدث ؟*

*فَقَبِلُوا كَلاَمَهُ بِفَرَحٍ، وَاعْتَمَدُوا، وَانْضَمَّ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثَةِ آلاَفِ نَفْسٍ. (اع 2 : 41)*

*هذا لان الله اعطاهم القوة و الحكمة و الروح القدس*
*من مجرد عظة بسيطة امن 3 الاف شخص*
*اقرأها من هنا فى سفر اعمال الرسل الاصحاح الثانى :*

*http://st-takla.org/Bibles/BibleSearch/showChapter.php?book=54&chapter=2&q=كلمة*


*و انتشر الرسل فى كل البلاد يبشرون بالمسيح بالوعظ و المعجزات*

*اعمال الرسل 5 :*
*2 وَجَرَتْ عَلَى أَيْدِي الرُّسُلِ آيَاتٌ وَعَجَائِبُ كَثِيرَةٌ فِي الشَّعْبِ. وَكَانَ الْجَمِيعُ بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ فِي رِوَاقِ سُلَيْمَانَ.
13 وَأَمَّا الآخَرُونَ فَلَمْ يَكُنْ أَحَدٌ مِنْهُمْ يَجْسُرُ أَنْ يَلْتَصِقَ بِهِمْ، لكِنْ كَانَ الشَّعْبُ يُعَظِّمُهُمْ.
14 وَكَانَ مُؤْمِنُونَ يَنْضَمُّونَ لِلرَّبِّ أَكْثَرَ، جَمَاهِيرُ مِنْ رِجَال وَنِسَاءٍ
*
*اعمال الرسل 2 : 47*
*مُسَبِّحِينَ اللهَ، وَلَهُمْ نِعْمَةٌ لَدَى جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ. وَكَانَ الرَّبُّ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ يَضُمُّ إِلَى الْكَنِيسَةِ الَّذِينَ يَخْلُصُونَ. *

*و مع بولس الرسول ايضا فى مسيرته التبشيرية *

*اعمال الرسل اصحاح  16*
*5 فَكَانَتِ الْكَنَائِسُ تَتَشَدَّدُ فِي الإِيمَانِ وَتَزْدَادُ فِي الْعَدَدِ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ.*


*لك ان تقرا سفر اعمال الرسل لترى كيف انتشرت المسيحية*

*الملخص يكمن فى قول الكتاب المقدس :*
*عبرانيين اصحاح 4 عدد 12*
*لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ حَيَّةٌ وَفَعَّالَةٌ وَأَمْضَى مِنْ كُلِّ سَيْفٍ ذِي حَدَّيْنِ، وَخَارِقَةٌ إِلَى مَفْرَقِ النَّفْسِ وَالرُّوحِ وَالْمَفَاصِلِ وَالْمِخَاخِ، وَمُمَيِّزَةٌ أَفْكَارَ الْقَلْبِ وَنِيَّاتِهِ.
*

*الرب لا يحتاج الى سيف*
*كلمته امضى من كل سيف*
*و لهذا انتشرت المسيحية بسيف الكلمة و هذه هى القوة الحقيقية*


----------



## azazi (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: السلام عليكم...*

المسيحية لم يكن فيها اي سفك دماء بحسب علمي المتواضع,والمبشرين انتشروا في كل ارجاء العالم وكانوا يبشرون بالكلمة فقط! لم يستخدموا السلاح ولا القوة


----------



## Desert Rose (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: السلام عليكم...*

*بالتبشير طبعا وكلمة الله الحقيقية التى تعمل فى قلوب الناس 

كلمة الله الحقيقية وبشارة الخلاص لا تحتاج ابدا لسيوف واسلحة لتنتشر 
لان كلمة الله نفسها هى سيف امضى من كل سيف ذى حدين كلمة حية فعاله تتفاعل مع الناس فلا تحتاج لاسلحة 

تخترق القلوب والعقول 
والمسيح نفسه لم يحمل ابدا سيف وتلاميذه عملوا زى ما هو عمل 

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: السلام عليكم...*

إن تعاليم السيد المسيح ، وما سار عليه تلاميذه ، وتلاميذ تلاميذه ، وتلاميذ تلاميذ تلاميذ تلاميذه ، كانت هى المحبة حتى للأعداء ، وعدم مقاومة الشر بالشر ، بل مقاومة الشر بالخير ، ولا يغلبنك الشر بل إغلب الشر بالخير ........ إلخ ، وهو ما ستجد آيات بلا حصر تدعو له فأن آيات الإنجيل تدعو للمحبة وعدم مقاومة الشر بالشر ، فذلك يعنى أن ذلك هو رأى الإنجيل ، الوحيد ، ولا رأي آخر.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: السلام عليكم...*

انتشرت المسيحيه بالتبشير بتعاليم السيد المسيح التى اساسها المحبه والتسامح وحب الاعداء


فالعالم كله يشهد أن المسيح جاء برسالة سلام لم ينطق بمثلها أحد، فهو نادى وعلّم أتباعه الابتعاد عن الحروب والخصام والعنف والتشاحن، ودعى أتباعه أن يتسامحوا مع جميع الناس حتى ولو اختلفوا عنهم في الرأي أو الدّين أو العقيدة.

كما أدان المسيح أدواتِ الحرب وأساليب القتال، وكلماته هناك جاءت قوية. ففي أحد المواقف قال لواحدٍ من أتباعه حاول أن يدافع عن سيده، فاستلّ سيفه وضرب أحد مهاجميه، فقال له المسيح:

"رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ"، بمعنى أنّ الذين ينادون بالحروب يؤخذون بها، وبالمقابل، فالمسيح نادى بالتسامح، إذ قال: "أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ". 

وقال: "طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ، مِنْ أَجْلِي، كَاذِبِينَ اِفْرَحُوا وَتَهَلَّلُوا، لأَنَّ أَجْرَكُمْ عَظِيمٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ". 

وفي إحدى خطبه المشهورة بالعظة على الجبل قال لشعبه: "طُوبَى لِصَانِعِي السَّلاَمِ، لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْنَاءَ اللهِ يُدْعَوْنَ. طُوبَى لِلْمَطْرُودِينَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ، لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ".

وقال: "أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ..."، "أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ..."، "فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ، لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ، وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ".

وقال أيضاً: "سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ، بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضًا".

كما قال: "لاَ تَدِينُوا لِكَيْ لاَ تُدَانُوا".

فكيفما قلَّبنا صفحاتِ إنجيله نجده يتحدث عن السلام والحب والتسامح مع الغير، ويرفض الحرب والانتقام من الطرف المعادي. فالمسيح بهذه المبادئ علّم شعبه أن يكونوا مسالمين محبين متسامحين.

تم تكبير الخط بواسطة المشرف.


----------



## رقم واحد (12 فبراير 2011)

*رد: السلام عليكم...*



حمورابي قال:


> *تحية
> 
> السيد المسيح نشر الخلاص والبشارة ب السلام والمحبة . والاهم التضحية . والإيمان
> وكذلك عَلم التلاميذ ان يَخطوا كما خطى هو .
> ...



عكلامك اذن انا كمسلم بقدر احكي انو الديانة الاسلامية انتشرت بالمحبة والسلام لانو ما عندك دليل


----------



## رقم واحد (12 فبراير 2011)

*رد: السلام عليكم...*



Critic قال:


> *بالتبشير و الوعظ*
> *اى سيف الكلمة فقط و لا غير*
> 
> *اقرأ على سبيل المثال *
> ...



طيب والرومان كيف وصلوا لأورشاليم؟ وكيف صارلهم جيش هناك؟
وكيف وصلو للانباط؟


----------



## Desert Rose (12 فبراير 2011)

*رد: السلام عليكم...*




رقم واحد قال:


> عكلامك اذن انا كمسلم بقدر احكي انو الديانة الاسلامية انتشرت بالمحبة والسلام لانو ما عندك دليل



*ههههه ازاى ما عندنا دليل ؟طيب هات انت دليل ان المسيحية انتشرت بالسيف 

الحكم يكون على النصوص والتعاليم ,ولا يوجد فى كتابنا المقدس اى تعاليم تحثنا على نشر الايمان المسيحى بالقوة 
اذا كان المسيح لم يفعلها مع من اضطهدوه 
*


----------



## رقم واحد (12 فبراير 2011)

*رد: السلام عليكم...*



Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههه ازاى ما عندنا دليل ؟طيب هات انت دليل ان المسيحية انتشرت بالسيف *
> 
> *الحكم يكون على النصوص والتعاليم ,ولا يوجد فى كتابنا المقدس اى تعاليم تحثنا على نشر الايمان المسيحى بالقوة *
> *اذا كان المسيح لم يفعلها مع من اضطهدوه *


 
انا ما قلت انو المسيحية انتشرت في السيف 
بس بدي دليل انو المسيحية انتشرت بالمحبة والسلام!

*# ..................... #*

*حرر بواسة المشرف *
*لخروج السائل عن الموضوع*


----------



## رقم واحد (12 فبراير 2011)

*رد: السلام عليكم...*

شو
وين الردود
؟؟


----------



## azazi (12 فبراير 2011)

*رد: السلام عليكم...*




azazi قال:


> المسيحية لم يكن فيها اي سفك دماء بحسب علمي المتواضع,والمبشرين انتشروا في كل ارجاء العالم وكانوا يبشرون بالكلمة فقط! لم يستخدموا السلاح ولا القوة




*تعليقي اعلاه , تم حذف منه اجزاء مهمه, لا تسيء للعقيدة المسيحية ولا التاريخ!! كان يُفضل ان يُحذف كاملاً او يُترك كما هو وتتم مناقشة ماقلته ودحض ارائي ,عوضاً من ان  يوضع فقط ما يُناسب آراء الإدارة .بالحذف والقص.لأن هذه الطريقة تعني الإملاء على الجميع ا يتحدثوا برأي واحد وتسييرهم بحسب مايريد غيرهم.

وشكراً​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 فبراير 2011)

*رد: السلام عليكم...*

فى كل الأحوال
نعود للأصل
الذى هو السيد المسيح
ثم تلاميذه ورسله القديسين

++++

 ولتكن المقارنة هى :
الأصل بالأصل


وكل واحد عنده أصل ، يدور عليه


----------



## The Antiochian (12 فبراير 2011)

*رد: السلام عليكم...*

*أخي الحبيب *


*نشر عقيدة فيها حقيقة تجسد الرب ، وله أم ، ومات وقام من بين الأموات ، لمختلف الشعوب والثقافات واللغات بزمن وجيز ، فكيف كان ذلك ليتم بلا قدرات ومجزات منحت لهم من الرب ؟؟؟*


----------



## Critic (12 فبراير 2011)

*رد: السلام عليكم...*



> طيب والرومان كيف وصلوا لأورشاليم؟ وكيف صارلهم جيش هناك؟
> وكيف وصلو للانباط؟


*ليس لنا علاقة بأخطاء البشر*
*نحن نناقش التعاليم التى اتبعناها من السيد المسيح و طبقوها الرسل و اجيالهم*
*و ما خالف ذلك لا يمثل المسيحية و لا ينعكس عليها بشئ*


----------



## fredyyy (12 فبراير 2011)

*رد: السلام عليكم...*




رقم واحد قال:


> انا ما قلت انو المسيحية انتشرت في السيف
> بس بدي *دليل* انو المسيحية انتشرت *بالمحبة والسلام*!





*أخي العزيز *
*بدون المحبة والسلام ... تفقد المسيحية مظهرها وأساس الحياة فيها *

*كما قد ذكر الكتاب *
يوحنا الأولى 4 : 16 
وَنَحْنُ قَدْ عَرَفْنَا وَصَدَّقْنَا *الْمَحَبَّةَ* الَّتِي لِلَّهِ فِينَا.
اللهُ مَحَبَّةٌ، وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي *الْمَحَبَّةِ* يَثْبُتْ فِي اللهِ وَاللهُ فِيهِ. 
يوحنا 14 : 27 
«*سلاَماً* أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. *سلاَمِي* أُعْطِيكُمْ. 
لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ *أُعْطِيكُمْ* أَنَا. *لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ* قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ. 
​*الدليل الواضح على المحبة والسلام في قبول دعوة المسيح* قوله :
متى 11 : 28 
*تَعَالَوْا* إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ *وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ*. ​ 
*لقد قال المسيح للتلاميذ* (تعبيرًا عن حرية إتباعة) 
يوحنا 6 : 67 
فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ: «*أَلَعَلَّكُمْ* أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً *تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَمْضُوا؟*» 

متى 16 : 24 
حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: «*إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي* فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي 

​*فالتبعية ليس بالسيف ... بل بكامل حرية كل انسان في إتباع المسيح *

*وبخصوص إستخدام السيف فالمسيح يقف ضده فلقد قال :*
لوقا 22 : 49 
فَلَمَّا رَأَى الَّذِينَ حَوْلَهُ مَا يَكُونُ قَالُوا: «يَا رَبُّ *أَنَضْرِبُ بِالسَّيْفِ؟*» 

متى 26 : 52 
فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: *رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ*. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ! 

​


----------



## crusader (12 فبراير 2011)

*رد: السلام عليكم...*

*كيف نثبت أن المسيحية أنتشرت بالسلام و المحبة هممم*
*ممكن لأن قد مر علي المسيحيين ملايين الشهداء في عصور الأستشهاد دون أن يرفعوا سيف و الكوليسيوم مازال قائم مكانه شاهد*

*ممكن لأن لغاية دلوقتي بالرغم من الأضطهاد الحالي لا نجد مسيحي يفجر نفسه أسألوا قناة الجزيرة فهي أعلم *

*يمكن لأن أمراء المسيحيين كانوا يتركوا الملك ليترهبنوا في البرية و أولاد الأمبراطور فالنيتان الثاني يشهدوا لا يسعوا لمملكة ولا لحور بل للعشرة مع ربنا*

*ممكن لأن أمراء المسيحيين كانوا يتركوا جيوشهم و يذهبوا للأستشهاد دون سلاح و القديس أبالي يشهد*

*ممكن لأن أعظم شهادائنا ضباط و قواد جيوش و لم يرفعوا سيف ليدافعوا عن أنفسهم و القديس تادرس ستراتيلاتيس (قائد الجند) يشهد*

*يمكن لأن كل الرسل و التلاميذ ماتوا بأبشع الطرق دون أن يرفعوا سلاح أو يلعنوا أحد ما عدا يوحنا الحبيب الذي نال نصيبه من العذاب*

*لهذا ترتعبوا من أن تدرسوا تاريخنا في المدارس*

*و لنا في أستفانوس و في سيدنا المسيح قدوة ماتوا و هم (يغفروا لقاتليهم )*

*أن كان رب الجنود لم يقاتل عن نفسه فلماذا أقاتل عنه هو أقوى للدفاع عن نفسه لا يحتاجني أجاهد لأجله أو أفتحله أرض جديدة بفتح مبين فللرب الأرض و ملؤها المسكونة و كل الساكنين فيها*​


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

*المشكلة ان المسلم ذات نفسه يعرف ان المسيحية انتشرت بالتبشير السلمي و المحبة و السلام لا بالسيوف ولا بالحروب ولا بقطع الاعناق 
و التاريخ أمامه يشهد بذلك 

اذا لماذا يسألنا كيف انتشرت المسيحية؟​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 فبراير 2011)

بالمحبة والسلام


----------



## الرب معنا (13 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> *
> 
> *اذا لماذا يسألنا كيف انتشرت المسيحية؟*​


*لكي يلهي المسيحيين عن فضح الإسلام هذا هو السبب للسؤال *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 فبراير 2011)

إقتباس ((طيب والرومان كيف وصلوا لأورشاليم؟ وكيف صارلهم جيش هناك؟
وكيف وصلو للانباط؟))
الرومان كانوا محتلين العالم ، منذ الإسكندر الأكبر
قبل المسيحية بزمان طويل
فكانت إمبراطورية وثنية
ولم تتحول للمسحية إلاَّ بعد زمن طويل جداً
++
سيادتك محتاج تقرأ فى التاريخ ، والكتب عن هذه المرحلة كانت كثيرة ومتوفرة باللغة العربية


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 فبراير 2011)

إقتباس : 
((انا ما قلت انو المسيحية انتشرت في السيف 
بس بدي دليل انو المسيحية انتشرت بالمحبة والسلام!))
++++
الإنتشار بالسيف ، كان دافعه الغنائم والأسلاب والسبايا الجميلات ، راجع التاريخ وكيف كان تلهفهم  على نساء الشام وأقوالهم فى ذلك الخصوص
++++
أما الإنتشار المسيحى ، فكان متلازماً مع تضحيات المبشرين بالمسيحية 
كانوا يتحملون الإهانات والتعذيب ، وحتى الموت ، فى ذلك الغرض ، لتوصيل بشرى الخلاص لجميع البشر

حتى أن التلاميذ كلهم إستشهدوا فى ذلك السبيل

وطبعاً الإستشها فى المسيحية يختلف عما سواه ، فإنه لا يكون فى غمرة تقاتل (على نظام : يا قاتل يا مقتول) ، بل يكون إستشهاداً سلمياً خالصاً
حتى أن الضباط والقادة المسيحيين فى الجيش الرومانى الوثنى ، كانوا يخلعون سيوفهم بأيديهم ويطرحونها بعيداً ، ثم يعترفون بمسيحيتهم وهم عُزَّل من السلاح ، لكى يكون إستشهادهم مسيحياً خالصاً

++++++++++

فما الدافع لمبشرين من هذه النوعية ، إلاَّ المحبة لخلاص البشر
إقتداءاً بمخلصهم محب البشر وفادى البشر


----------



## MAJI (13 فبراير 2011)

اضيف الى ذلك ان المسيحية لازالت تنتهج نفس اسلوب التبشير الاول
فالحاضر مراة الماضي واستمرار له
الذي يدخل المسيحية هوالانسان المحتاج الى المحبة والسلام الداخلي
فالانسان الذي يملك الطبيعة الودودة يختار المسيح
اما الذي له صفة العدوانية فيبتعد عن المسيح
لان الرب الاله في المسيحية هو محبةوسلام


----------



## MAJI (13 فبراير 2011)

والهدف من نشر المسيحية هو لتخليص النفوس الهالكة اي ربح نفوس وليس لربح رجال للحرب وغنائم ونساء وسلطة ووجاهة فجميع تلاميذ المسيح استشهدوا عدا القديس يوحنا


----------



## محب مايكل (13 فبراير 2011)

المسيحية انتشرت بتعاليم المسيح الذي حمله تلاميذه وبشروا فيه اليهودية والامم الوثنية 

حتى وصلوا الى الهند واوروبا في ظرف سنوات 

وتعاليم المسيح انتصرت بالمحبة والوعظ وليس بالسيف ولا القوة 

والان مازالت تنتشر المسيحية فبعد ان كان عدد مسيحيوا افريقيا في بداية القرن ال20 لا يتجاوزون ال5% 

اصبحوا الان الاغلبية 

ودول اسيا البوذية مثل كوريا وفيتنام والصين اصبحت الان ملاذ لانتشار مسيحي هائل 

وقريبا سيعود الشرق الاوسط باكمله الى احضان يسوع المسيح

امين


----------



## محب مايكل (13 فبراير 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> إقتباس :
> ((انا ما قلت انو المسيحية انتشرت في السيف
> بس بدي دليل انو المسيحية انتشرت بالمحبة والسلام!))
> ++++
> ...




الرب يباركك واحب اعزز كلامك  بان المسيحيين الاوائل واباء الكنيسة 

كانوا شهداء لا يخافون شيء من اجل يسوع المسيح  وتم رميهم للاسود  واعدامهم في الاستادات 

وكانوا فرحين انهم يموتون من اجل الرب لا يخافون قيصر ولا وحوشه 

وحتى بعد 2000 عام

مازال الاضطهاد الوثني قائم للمسيحية  ولكن لنتذكر اننا لسنا افضل من سيدنا


----------



## fredyyy (13 فبراير 2011)

*رجاء من الأخوة الأحباء *

*عدم الخروج عن الموضوع *

*وهو كيف إنتشرت المسيحية أي الوسيلة التي إنتشرت بها المسيحية *

*والبعد عن التشتيتات التي تم حذفها *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 فبراير 2011)

أهلاً بأخونا الحبيب فريدى
مشتاقين لك ولردودك

وشكراً لأخى الحبيب محب مايكل وتكميله الجميل


----------



## أَمَة (14 فبراير 2011)

*السؤال كان بسيطا:*

*كيف انتشرت المسيحية؟*

*والرد أبسط بكثير، وهو أنها انتشرت بالمحبة والسلام *
*بدون سفك دماء من لم يقبل بها*
*بل سفكت دماء المعترفين بإيمانهم *
*لأنهم رفضوا أن ينكروا أن*
* المسيح هو الرب الإله الذي ظهر في الجسد *
*والذي صلب ومات وقام من الموت في اليوم الثالث وصعد الى السماء*
*من أجل خلاصنا.*

*دماء الشهداء الذين فضلوا الجياة مع المسيح*
*روت الأرض واينعت وازهرت المسيحية في العالم*

*ولا يزال المؤمنون والمبشرون بالمسيح يقتلون في سبيل خلاص غيرهم من البشر.*


ولا دخل في الموضوع
لأحتلال الرومان البلاد قبل المسيح
ولا للحروب الصليبية، التي تم حذفها من المشاركات،
في إنتشار المسيحية لا من قريب ولا من بعيد.

*لذلك*
*يغلق الموضوع *​


----------

